# The No-hackle Potato Chip Fly



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We floated the Green below da Gorge one very cold March Day. The fish just weren't biting. A few browns here and there nibbling on some #28 BWOs and all we had to throw at them was #22s. Frustrating.

We stopped for lunch on the pool below Mother-in-Law rapids. A nice school of browns cruised around our parked river boat. Three of us tried everything we had and no bites. A piece of potato chip accidently fell into the water, floated down river a bit and was attacked by a couple of hungry browns. So you know what comes next: yes, we fed the trout potato chips. Probably against the law, at a minimum not good for the fish's health. Geeze, the fish went nuts, and we laughed like school kids as we fed them.

So my ingenious buddy fashioned a fly using a piece of chamois he carried for straightening out leaders. The thing was ugly, just awful. But he caught fish, a ton of fish, one after the other until he broke it off. We called it the No-hackle Potato Chip Fly:


.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wasn't there some anglers that were tying "large crane-fly nymphs" out of some type of absorbent material then soaking it in kipper snack oil and nailing fish on the Green a few years back? Seems like the DWR caught onto it and made a law outlawing the use of scent on the Green. Anyway, that chamois reminded me of that and how easy it would be to soak said chamois in some type of attractant.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I'm not saying I approve of such horrible actions, but back in the day, I just might have discovered that a spray of WD40 on a chamois caddis on the Provo River, just might have increased my catch rate exponentially.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Now I'm not saying I approve of such horrible actions, but back in the day, I just might have discovered that a spray of WD40 on a chamois caddis on the Provo River, just might have increased my catch rate exponentially.


Lol

They're trout Gary. They don't have a brain. No need to put anything on the chamois.

.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Had a similar experience on the Green many years ago. Floated with my 82 year old grandpa. We were on the bank on the raft eating lunch. A couple corn nuts fell in the water. To my surprise, a cutty was there and made extremely quick work. 

I had an orange glow bug, so I tied it on my grandpa's line, loaded it with floatant so would ride like a corn nut. That fish hit that thing in about 1.5 seconds! 

Probably technically illegal, and I don't advocate chumming fish with corn nuts, but it was an innocent enough action that discovered they like corn nuts even more than I do, apparently. And lots of people fish glow bugs on the Green...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump

What a great pattern for those fussy sophisticated trout on the Green River.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ever tried the Cheeto pattern?


-Ov-


----------

